# T8 Retrofit bid



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I just got one of these too but mine started off as a service call :thumbup: They didn't want a bid, just a T&M rate for however long it took me.

I'm figuring about 20 minutes per fixture to change out ballast and lamps. I usually go a lot quicker than that when I get on a roll, but it's in active offices so I'm factoring in time for wiggling a ladder around furniture and cleaning up and stuff.

If you've got the 14 foot ceiling and a wide-open flat floor a scissor lift would be cool, but I'd haul a 10 or 12 foot step ladder out too just in case.

As far as materials, I just ordered a big batch of ballasts and lamps from our regular supplier. If you've got a supplier that can cut you a deal for buying bulk stuff or something then go for it. Maybe get some suppliers to compete against each other?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> I recently recieved a proposal from my small town (3,300) to bid on retrofitting 126 T12 Lay ins to T8.
> 
> 51 of them are in a 14 ft ceiling and the rest are in 8-10 ft ceiling.
> 
> ...


Well it's a public project, so I would expect it to have clear specifications requirement. 

Was it simply left as lamps shall be "T8 type and ballast shall be capable of operating them" or was there more to follow?

The cheapest T8 ballast that runs T8 lamps and low end 15-20K hour RE70 lamps are going to cost quite a bit less in materials than NEMA Premium listed blsts with 40k hour RE80 lamp. 

If it was a simple ITB without further specification requirements you'd put it together with China made lamps like TCP or Maxlite with Fulham or some other no name China brand ballasts to get the minimal material cost. 

I'm not sure how purchasing procedure works in your locality, but the state procurement procedure may give in-state contractors a favorable consideration than foreign contractors(contractors from State of Oklahoma, in your case)


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> Well it's a public project, so I would expect it to have clear specifications requirement.
> 
> Was it simply left as lamps shall be "T8 type and ballast shall be capable of operating them" or was there more to follow?
> 
> ...


I havent contacted the city manager to get the specifics, yet..but Im gonna push for the best materials. 

What brands wouuld you consider "best" as far as ballasts go? Advance?
What about the T8 lamps? Sylvania?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> I havent contacted the city manager to get the specifics, yet..but Im gonna push for the best materials.
> 
> What brands wouuld you consider "best" as far as ballasts go? Advance?
> What about the T8 lamps? Sylvania?


Usually you'd have to pair Advance-Philips, GE-GE, Sylvania-Sylvania to get the "system warranty" that covers lamps in addition ballast. 

GE Ultramax and Sylvania QHE are among the most efficient. RE80 lamps somewhat better than RE70 lamps, but cost substantially more, so unless required in specs, basic ballasts + lamps is the combination that gets used. 

If you spec out high efficiency ballast + high performance RE80 lamps when they don't require them, your bid will end up being high.
Cost difference far exceeds the performance difference between RE70 and RE80 lamps. It's something like 100 lumen(out of 2800-2950) and a CRI difference of 7 points or so.

Basic RE70 is $1.12 on some contract pricing. They're $1.16/ea at The Home Depot in case, where you could end up getting better prices than the supply house. 

In comparison, State of New Jersey was paying $1.68 ea on Super T8 RE80 3100 lumen.
The 30W reduced wattage super T8 that performs like 32W is close to $2/ea for a state contract but they'll probably cost like $5-6 ea in 5-6 case quantity you're looking at.

Advance ballasts are decent. A base T8 instant start unit should be $10-15 depending on quantity and supplier.


----------

